# Heimnetzwerk



## Metsieder (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo allerseits,

hab mal ne ziemlich simple frage, für euch bestimmt, nich aber für mich:

Ich will meinen Laptop an meine stationäre Kiste zu Hause anschliessen, quasi n kleines Netzwerk, hab mir nun auch n Netzwerkkabel organisiert, beide haben korrekte karten drin, aber bei "Netzwerkverbindungen" steht "LAN Verbindung, Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt", versteh ich nich, hab den lustigen Netzwerkassistenten gestartet, aber es geht nat. nich.....bitte um Hilfe.....


----------



## knulp (16. Dezember 2003)

Leuchten die Lämpchen an den Netzwerkkarten? Hast du einen Hub/Switch? Wenn nein, hast du ein "Crossover-Kabel", eine besondere Art von Netzwerkkabel? Beachte außerdem, dass beide COmpute rind er gleichen Workgroup sind.
Stelle als IP beim einen PC 192.168.100.1 und beim anderen 192.168.100.2 ein. Die Subnetzmaske ist 255.255.255.0.

knulp


----------



## Metsieder (16. Dezember 2003)

Also die Lämpchen leuchten nicht, hab n Switcher für DSL an dem einen dran, aber nicht zwischen beiden Rechnern, Woran erkennt man denn ein Crossover, hab mir heute eins gekauft, da steht "CAT 5 Patchcable" drauf, dann hab ich noch eins von nem andern Switcher oder so, klappt aber auch nicht! Ich hab  XP-Home, müsste das nich einfach mit diesem Assistenten laufen?


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (17. Dezember 2003)

Das ganze klingt mir doch danach dass du das falsche Kabel hast.
Mit dem Kabel das du dort hast kannst du die Rechner nur über einen sogenannten Hub bzw. einen Swwitch verbinden. Soll heissen: Von dem einen Rechner in den Switch und von dem Anderen Rechner in den Switch. 
Ergo...zwei Kabel. Willst du das nicht, so musst du dir das obene genannte Cross Over Kabel besorgen, mit dem es möglich ist zwei rechner miteinander zu verbinden.

Ausserdem musst du die IP Adressen im gleichen Beriech haben.


----------



## Metsieder (11. Februar 2004)

Super, jetzt  es, kann aber nur mit einem aufs internet zugreifen, mit dem der direkt an der leitung hängt logischerweise, beim anderen gehts nicht, komischerweise kann ich aber auch mit dem anderen internetseiten anpingen, nur empfangen kann er nichts, 100% verlust, woran kann das liegen? was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Johannes Postler (11. Februar 2004)

Entweder du brauchst einen Router, oder du benützt (wenn du Win XP hast) I(
nternet)C(onnection)S(haring).
->  

cu tirolausserfern


----------

